# قمت بتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح ولكن بقية عندي مشكلة



## أبوعمر العمري (5 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم أخواني الكرام 
قمت بتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح ولكن بقية عندي مشكلة 
والمشكلة هي عندما أتممت توربينة الرياح وقمت بتوليد الكهرباء 12ف وتخزينها في بطارية ذهبت الى السوق لأشتري invertr وجته يباع بثمن باهض في أسواق العراق وعندة استشارت احد الكهربائيين قال لي تستطيع تحويل الكهرباء بواسطة ups وسؤالي هو هل أستطيع ربط توربينة الهواء بالبطارية وربط البطارية بالـ upsلتحويل الكهرباء الى 220ف ؟
وأيظاأسأل عند بحثي بالنت وجت مواضيع تتعلق بتبديل بطارية الـups الى بطارية سيارة ولكن وجدت أنه عندما يتم شحن البطارية يقومون بفصل البطارية عن الـ ups وأذا تم شحن البطارية يرجعونها الى الـups


----------



## أبوعمر العمري (5 يوليو 2012)

ولا رددددددددددددد


----------



## د حسين (5 يوليو 2012)

*انت دائما مستعجل يا ابو عمر .. لماذا ؟؟*

صبرا يا ابو عمر 
الجواب المفيد لسؤالك يضم أكثر من فكرة 
ولابد من قليل من التفاصيل منعا للالتباس
صحيح ان اليوبي اس الذي نصحوك به يصلح لعملك اذا استبدلت البطارية او لا تستبدلها بل يمكن التوسع باضافة بطارية خارجية تربط على التفرع بواسطة كابل يتناسب قطره مع الاستطاعة المطلوبة
وعليك اختيار استطاعة مناسبة لل يو بي اس تتناسب مع الاستهلاك المتوقع من حيث الاستطاعة وزمن التشغيل ( التناسب لايعني التساوي ).
لذلك لابد من توفر هذه المعلومات من قبلك لأستطيع مساعدتك بشكل دقيقة .. وعليك الاجابة على الأسئلة التالية : 
​1 : هل ستعتمد على شحن البطارات على الكهرباء ام الرياح ام الاثنين معا ؟
2 : ماشدة الأمبير التي تتوقع الحصول عليها من الرياح .
3 : ما استطاعة الأجهزة ونوعها التي ستشغلها على اليو بي اس .
4 : ما الزمن المتوقع لعمل هذه الأجهزة ( من اجل تحسين تبريد اليو بي اس ) حيث يكون تبريده الأساسي غير كاف للاستعمال الطويل ) 
علما نه منذ الآن اقول لك لا داع لفصل البطارية اثناء شحنها .

بانتظار اجاباتك ... واتمنى لك التوفيق .... ومهلا علينا​


----------



## د حسين (5 يوليو 2012)

*من المفيد اطلاعنا على النتائج حتى الآن*

صديقي ابو عمر 
كان من المفيد ان تشرح لنا وبالتفصيل الممل جميع الخطوات التي مررت بها وكيف انجزت المروحة ومقاساتها وتصميمها .وايضا كيف حللت مشكلة دينامو سيارة الفولكا الروسية وماهي نتائج توليد الكهرباء عندك من الهواء ..توضيحا بالكلام والرسم والصور ... 
أخوي تأكد اني لست بحاجة شخصية لهذه المعلومات او لأسرق تعبك بها ولكن لكي يستفيد منها من هو بحاجة إاليها .. او ربما استطيع تقييمها لك من اجل تطويرها (( جميل في الانسان ان يأخذ ويعطي ايضا))
ارجو ألا تزعل مني 
اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح​


----------



## أبوعمر العمري (5 يوليو 2012)

د حسين قال:


> صبرا يا ابو عمر
> الجواب المفيد لسؤالك يضم أكثر من فكرة
> ولابد من قليل من التفاصيل منعا للالتباس
> صحيح ان اليوبي اس الذي نصحوك به يصلح لعملك اذا استبدلت البطارية او لا تستبدلها بل يمكن التوسع باضافة بطارية خارجية تربط على التفرع بواسطة كابل يتناسب قطره مع الاستطاعة المطلوبة
> ...



شكرا جزيلا لك أخي د حسين على الرد على الموضوع وأسف على التسرع 
بخصوص ماطلبته مني فسوف أوافيك به خطوة خطوة 
1- لا بد من أن يتوفر الشحن في البطارية طوال الوقت لذلك سوف أقوم بشحنها بواسطة الرياح والتيار الكهربائي .
2- أما بخصوص الطلب الثاني فانا لم أفهمه جيدا هل تقصد شدة الأمبير الذي أحصله من البطارية فالبطارية التي عندي 70أمبير 12ف أم تريد معرفة الأمبير الذي أريد أستهلاكه من الـups فأا لاأعرف سوى أنه 800فهل يقاس بالواط أم بغير ذلك . 
3-أما الأجهزة التي أريد تشغيلها فهي تلفزيون 14بوصة لاأعرف قدرته بالواط وحاسبة لابتوب ومروحة هواء 150 w.
4- هل هناك زمن قياسي لأطفاء الـups أو بالأحرى الاضطرار الى أطفاءه بسبب ارتفاع حرارته 

وأخيرا وهذا أفرحني هو عدم فصل البطارية عند الشحن 

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي د.حسين


----------



## أبوعمر العمري (5 يوليو 2012)

د حسين قال:


> صديقي ابو عمر
> كان من المفيد ان تشرح لنا وبالتفصيل الممل جميع الخطوات التي مررت بها وكيف انجزت المروحة ومقاساتها وتصميمها .وايضا كيف حللت مشكلة دينامو سيارة الفولكا الروسية وماهي نتائج توليد الكهرباء عندك من الهواء ..توضيحا بالكلام والرسم والصور ...
> أخوي تأكد اني لست بحاجة شخصية لهذه المعلومات او لأسرق تعبك بها ولكن لكي يستفيد منها من هو بحاجة إاليها .. او ربما استطيع تقييمها لك من اجل تطويرها (( جميل في الانسان ان يأخذ ويعطي ايضا))
> ارجو ألا تزعل مني
> اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح​


شكرا جزيلا مرة ثانية 
اما بخصوص توربين الهواء او الزعانف فقد وضعت لها قياس لكل زعنفة 90سم ثلاث زعانف كما هو مشهور في توربينات انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية علما انني لم اجعل هذا القياس من جانبي فانا من مشاهدين والمدمنين على مشاهدة قناة ناشونال جوكرافيك أبو ظبي . أما كيف حللت مشكلة الداينمو الروسي فقد ذهبت الى كهربائي سيارات وأستشرته وقد تفضل عليه بالجواب الشافي لما طلبته وقد أنبهر وقال هذه فكرة جيدة انا أفكر بها من زمان لكن انا ليس من المطلعين بعالم النت . أما النتائج فكانت جيدة جدا فالعراق يمتاز بشدة الرياح أثناء النهار خصوصا.
وان شاء الله سوف اوافيكم بكل شيء 
شكــرا جزيلا


----------



## د حسين (5 يوليو 2012)

*خليك معاي*

عزيزي ابو عمر خليك معاي بيثما أجيبك الآن وإلا قد أتأخر عليك عدة أيام بسبب ظروفي​


----------



## د حسين (5 يوليو 2012)

*اختيار غير مناسب*

عزيزي ابو عمر 
من خلال معلوماتك فإن الانفرتر 800 غير كاف بينما بامكانك شراء انفرتر 1500 وسعره ليس عاليا انما هو أضل لك وربما كانت مميزاته أفضل من عدة نواحي
ان هذه الانفرترات تنتج عادة موجة مربعة وليست جيبية لذا قد لا تصلح للمروحة حيث قد لاتدور جيدا وستصدر صوتا مزعجا واذا كان يهمك تشغيل المروحة فابحث عن انفرتر يتصف بأنه يولد موجة مربعة معدلة قريبة من الجيبية وهو متوفر بالعراق بسعر حوالي 300 دولار وباستطاعة حوالي 1000 واط وهو صناعة هندية لا اتذكر نوعه الآن ((( ابحث عنه وهو بدون بطارية داخلية ))) وشكله أنيق وذو تهوية جيدة
اما التلفزيون واللابتوب فلا يوجد مشكلة في تشغيلهما 
ومن ناحية الشحن فانا لاأعرف الدينامو المذكور من حيث تنظيم الشحن لذلك يجب مراقبة الفولط بالبطارية أثناء الشحن بحيث لا يتجاوز 14.25 فولط وفي حال تجاوز ذلك فيعني ان الدينامو غير منظم ولا يجوز ابقاؤه مربوطا بالبطارية طوال الوقت ... أما الشحن من اليو بي اس فعادة يكون منظم الكترونيا بحدود 13.5 فولط .
​اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## أبوعمر العمري (5 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي د. حسين على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## cute1t (27 ديسمبر 2012)

أبوعمر العمري قال:


> السلام عليكم أخواني الكرام
> قمت بتوليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح ولكن بقية عندي مشكلة
> والمشكلة هي عندما أتممت توربينة الرياح وقمت بتوليد الكهرباء 12ف وتخزينها في بطارية ذهبت الى السوق لأشتري invertr وجته يباع بثمن باهض في أسواق العراق وعندة استشارت احد الكهربائيين قال لي تستطيع تحويل الكهرباء بواسطة ups وسؤالي هو هل أستطيع ربط توربينة الهواء بالبطارية وربط البطارية بالـ upsلتحويل الكهرباء الى 220ف ؟
> وأيظاأسأل عند بحثي بالنت وجت مواضيع تتعلق بتبديل بطارية الـups الى بطارية سيارة ولكن وجدت أنه عندما يتم شحن البطارية يقومون بفصل البطارية عن الـ ups وأذا تم شحن البطارية يرجعونها الى الـups





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء إفادتنا بالصور والأبعاد والتفاصيل حتى نستفيد من هذه التقنية لأنني بحاجة ماسة إليها... جعلها الله أضعافاً مضاعفة في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------

